
Blizzard says “we failed in our purpose” after Hearthstone Hong Kong controversy - thesunny
https://www.theverge.com/2019/11/1/20944022/blizzard-blizzcon-hearthstone-china-hong-kong-response-j-allen-brack
======
kadoban
I didn't hear anything about what they would have done differently. I also
didn't hear anything about undoing what actions they still can.

Seems pretty empty to me. They're still just waiting for this to go away.

